# Help with metal building add-on



## joasis (May 28, 2006)

More information would be needed to even begin to address this question.


----------



## wooddocinc (Jan 30, 2008)

*Ok, What else?*

I am looking for help here....what other kind of info do you need to get me pointed in the right direction. This lean-to addition is just going to be used as a storage area. I know all about the roof pitch, the correct metal gauge, the framing will be different than building it is being attached to though, the existing building is pole barn construction with 9 foot poles, and 2 X 6 girts every 2 feet on the 12' walls. The lean to will be stick built frame of 2 x 6's with a service entry door and a window. I know how to frame the walls and roof, I just am not sure how to attach it to the corregated metal skin correctly. Do I tie it into the top plate girt, and just notch out for the raised ribs? Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## joasis (May 28, 2006)

That was enough. If you are "tucking" the lean to under the existing overhang, which I would not do, you can start with blocking a header, or cutting 6 inch long blocks to attach to a full 2X6 3 feet on center...drill the blocks to prevent splitting and drive small lags into the existing building....then work out.

If you asked me to do this, we would frame off the rafter line, even if there is a pitch change, and lap the lean to roof under the roof panels, re-shooting the fasteners in the same holes, and I would simply match the existing framing exactly. That would be the correct way to do this.

The metal you are describing is a "classic" profile of panel, 9 inch ribbed 3/4 inch high with 2 low ribs. The blocking I described would "nest" between the ribs and bring a full header out to attachment.


----------

